# Newbie Goat additions!



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

My husband and I are new goat parents.  We were given 2 male goats (Nigerian dwarf and pygmy goat) which we traded for a Doe who is about 4-5 months Pygmy Nubian (kinder)  and an older goat to have as her companion so she is not alone.   The younger is Ginger, the older goat is Jawbone.  I just have a few questions that I am hoping to get clarified please bare with me.  I have googled and searched the boards but I am looking for clarification.  (sorry in advance for the poo pics) 



First, My male goats feces was small rounded pellets.  These girls are getting to that point but were having a more solid feces that didn't resemble pellets.  (please see photos.) I figured until I could check accurately I should just worm them.  


second , I have prior vet tech experience now I work with humans.  I would like to run Fecal tests at home.  Where is the best place to purchase fecal flotation solution or is there a recipe to make my own?  I have seen some gallons go for about 28-40$  

Third, can anyone tell me what the older goat is.  He (man I traded with) stated a meat goat. I assume she is a mutt.  But I know from the BYC people can pick out breeds well on here.  

I am feeding them Dumor goat feed from TSC.  It is a sweet feed in a green and yellow bag. and hay.  I wouldn't be adverse to changing the feed if there is a better one.  

I am hoping to have nice small heard of goats.  I am very interested in homesteading and cant wait for milk, and cheeses.  (yes I know she needs to be mated first)  


OK, I got all the way through the post and it wants me to not have URL posts with pics.  I will try to put them in a second post. 


Thanks in advance! 

Heather N Doug


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

UGH it says I must reduce my # of URLs to 0.  I cant get the pics to post. :/


----------



## glenolam (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a link to instructions on posting pictures. 

Congratulations on your goats!  As for their poops - the stress of the move and new location could have caused the girls to have loose stool.  Once they get acclimated to their new surroundings they should firm up to berries once again.

How does the inside of their lower eye lids look?  You can google FAMACHA chart and determine from there whether or not your girls are anemic from a worm infestation until you get the proper tools.  There are quite a few people on here who do their own fecals so they can let you know where to purchase the supplies. I'm lucky - my neighbor just told me she bought all the stuff and took a class so I'm free to use her services instead of the vet!

A good way to determine age is by looking at her teeth.  Here's a link to doing that. 

Have fun!


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the great information!!! 

I am just unable to post pics cause I am a Newbie here...lol I will have to make some posts and then come back to this one for pics!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't deworm until you've ran a fecal....it may just be the move / change in diet that's causing clumping poo.

I prefer the Purina goat feeds (I work at TSC).  I use the Noble Goat for kids and Goat Chow for adults.  Just a personal preferance, based on the literature we get from both companies, and how my goats do on the Purina.
You will also need a good goat mineral...unfortunately, TSC doesn't carry one I consider 'good' except the Manna Pro 10# bag.  
With 2 goats it would be fine...for the 30 I have it's not enough to bother with.
I use ADM goat power mineral.

Do you have a photobucket account?  You could put the pics there and then link here.


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

The following errors need to be corrected before the message can be posted:

    * This is a protection against spam bots until you have proven you are a good member of our community. Reduce the number of URLs in your post to 0.

They wont let me post the URLs LOL


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

On the top of your page by the profile tab there is another spot that says uploads. Click that upload your pic from your computer then copy and paste the url in your message box and it will come out. Good luck. If is still doesn't work get slap-happy with posting so you can post a pic


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2011)

I run my own fecals, and got most of the info on www.fiascofarm.com.  There is a recipe/instructions for making a flotation solution from epsom salts.  It takes about 24 hours, so get started on that.  You want to keep adding salt to some water and shaking it until it won't dissolve anymore....I was amazed at how much salt it took!  But a quart lasts for a lot of fecals....

There is a thread somewhere here with links on this, links to supplies and to pictures I think.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, and I don't give my goats grain unless they are very thin, pregnant, or lactating, and even then, only if needed.  Well, lactating, they always need it if they are dairy breeds!  Be sure to do some research on urinary calculi in male goats so you can feed them correctly and not have this heartbreak due to feeding grain incorrectly.

Many of us here have goats with homesteading as the goal, so you will fit right in!  Check out the sister site, sufficientself, for more homesteading ideas and good stuff (link below).


----------



## warthog (Jan 3, 2011)

heatherndoug said:
			
		

> The following errors need to be corrected before the message can be posted:
> 
> * This is a protection against spam bots until you have proven you are a good member of our community. Reduce the number of URLs in your post to 0.
> 
> They wont let me post the URLs LOL


We had quite a lot of span the other day, so a new ruling has been brought in, newbies must have at least 10 posts before posting and URL's.

Good luck and look forward to pics of your goats.


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Oh, and I don't give my goats grain unless they are very thin, pregnant, or lactating, and even then, only if needed.  Well, lactating, they always need it if they are dairy breeds!  Be sure to do some research on urinary calculi in male goats so you can feed them correctly and not have this heartbreak due to feeding grain incorrectly.
> 
> Many of us here have goats with homesteading as the goal, so you will fit right in!  Check out the sister site, sufficientself, for more homesteading ideas and good stuff (link below).


Thanks! I cant seem to find the link.  I would love to be apart of the homesteading site., 


As for the pics, couple more posts and I will put the pics up of Jawbone and Ginger!  I did go to the feed store today and was given some wormer for them.  But she also wanted me to wait a few days because when I got them I had to change their food and because of stress.  She also suggested some probiotics and or yogurt.  I think i will try a little of that before I go with the wormer while I am setting up for the fecal test.  I also was able to find out I can use the microscopes at the school when they dont have class.   YAY for me I had a productive goat day!!


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it considered spam if I waist a couple of posts...for goat pictures?


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

Cause I am am excited..and not much is cuter...than a couple of goat faces.


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

OH and I also found out today that my goats, even the skidish one LOVES vanilla wafers.


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice coloring on the goats. I would say that bigger one is on the thin side if the pics are showing true. I would try to fatten her up a bit. Good luck with your new goats, they are alot of fun!


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I thought she was too thin too.  What could I use to help her gain safely?  Beet pulp?  Sweat feed?  More hay?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2011)

I recommend a good goat specific grain, preferably a pelleted feed and some quality high protein hay.  I really do not like the sweet feed but it will fatten them up.  I use Purina brands of grain.. They work and are available here.  

Both of them could stand to gain some weight but they do not look unhealthy.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats on the cuties! And


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

Calf Manna, in moderation, is a great addition (top dress, not sole feed) to help get a thin goat back into condition.
I also top dress ours with BOSS (black oil sunflower seed).

I also swear by probiotics in some form given whenever there is an 'upset'...move, feed change, medication, deworming, etc.

When you run the fecal, check for cocci as well as worms.

Both appear to be Boer-X.  Hard to say what the X might be...but yes, meat goats.

It sounds like you're on the right road to getting them on a fine start.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2011)

heatherndoug said:
			
		

> Thanks! I cant seem to find the link.  I would love to be apart of the homesteading site.,


Scroll down to the very bottom of this page and you will see four links, starting with backyardchickens, theeasygarden, sufficientself, backyardherds.  Just click the third link and there you are!


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Calf Manna, in moderation, is a great addition (top dress, not sole feed) to help get a thin goat back into condition.
> I also top dress ours with BOSS (black oil sunflower seed).
> 
> I also swear by probiotics in some form given whenever there is an 'upset'...move, feed change, medication, deworming, etc.
> ...


The baby (ginger) her mother died shortly after birth.  She was a Nigerian bred with a Nubien. She should be a Kinder.  But really I am just happy to have them both.  I cant wait for a few more but for now I call them my "starter" Herd!!   The more I interact in there pen the more used to me they are.  This morning I could hear them as soon as I opened the door waiting for breakfast.   They didn't run or back away.   Its all so exciting and I just want to be the best Goat mom I can be! Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2011)

Nigerian x Nubian would be a start toward making a mini Nubian.
A Kinder is Pygmy x Nubian.

The smaller one in the pic sure looks boer to me...but if that's what they told you....it is what it is.

I hope they do well for you, welcome to your new addiction...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

Im not sure about the breeds but I would recomend calf mana as well for a top dress. And I would get them off sweet feed for sure.  Its tastey for them..but its not the greatest feed.  Its bad for thier teeth too!!

I would give them a well balanced pellet grain as well. I know TSC has em in the same brand your using now.  And they are bucks right? If so I would make sure there is amonium chloride in the feed. Important to protect against Urinary Calculi. (UC)  So read the feed label for sure.

They look a little thin...but not bad.  I would run a fecal, change feed slowly and add probios when changing feed etc..any stress or sudden change will cause issues too.  Get em on a good hay free choice and put free choice minerals out for em.

And enjoy your new goaties!!!!  

BTW     Welcome to BYH!!!!!


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 5, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Im not sure about the breeds but I would recomend calf mana as well for a top dress. And I would get them off sweet feed for sure.  Its tastey for them..but its not the greatest feed.  Its bad for thier teeth too!!
> 
> I would give them a well balanced pellet grain as well. I know TSC has em in the same brand your using now.  And they are bucks right? If so I would make sure there is amonium chloride in the feed. Important to protect against Urinary Calculi. (UC)  So read the feed label for sure.
> 
> ...


Nope, not boys.  They are both females.  I tried to give them some probios but they both refused to eat it.  I may have to dress it up a bit.  

I also did notice today they are starting to get pellet droppings more than before.  May have been the stress, I have only had them for about 2 weeks now.  

And thanks!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> IYou will also need a good goat mineral...unfortunately, TSC doesn't carry one I consider 'good' except the Manna Pro 10# bag.


You mentioned that TSC doesn't carry a goat mineral that you consider 'good'... We got our goat mineral(not Manna Pro) from them as they carried the same bag/pouch as all the other farm supply stores around us, but at a *much* lower cost... it is the only goat mineral that we have been able to find in our area. What other brands are out there, that we might be able to order through one of the grain stores?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 6, 2011)

Many feed stores can get Sweetlix Meat Maker in loose.  From what I've been able to gather it seems like a good mineral.  I haven't used it yet but will likely make the switch when I run out of my current mineral.  Being new to goats I wanted a smaller package to start with and Manna Pro fit the bill (though Manna Pro is rather costly).  If I remember right the Meatmaker has more selenium and more copper than Manna Pro.  It doesn't have the probiotics that MannaPro has, but I give additional probiotics anyway so I'm ok with that.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Opps...Im sorry I thought you said boys!  Since they are new..I would definately run a fecal to rule out any issues.  But the change is stressful on them..so if they are carrying any loads of anything it will certainly appear after moving to a new home.

If I know I gotta get probios in them I always mix it with a little molasses.  Not too much cause that can loosen things up for them...but I will use a probios powder and put it in molasses.."a spoonful full of sugar helps the medicine go down"  !  

But the tubes work well too..cuz you just squirt it in thier mouths and they dont really have a choice to eat it or not...its in thier mouths already!!  But that always depends if you can get close and hold onto them.  You said their new...so molasses mix might work best!

You can also just sprinkle the powered on thier feed!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

I dunno where you are, some stores can get better brands than others b/c of the region they're in.
We can't get sweetlix or Purina mineral...ours are 'dumor' and the copper in it is usually copper oxide, which is nearly worthless.
The bag needs to say "Copper sulfate".
If it says, "Sheep and goat mineral" it isn't going to work for goats at all....goats and sheep have different requirements and sheep can't have much copper.
I sent my goats into a tailspin of copper deficiency by using 'sheep and goat mineral' a few yrs ago.
I use ADM Goat Power mineral...good stuff.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

heatherndoug said:
			
		

> I tried to give them some probios but they both refused to eat it.  I may have to dress it up a bit.


I ususally sprinkle the probios on top of their grain (top dressing) and it's never been a problem.  If your goats were ever THAT bad I think you could mix it with water and drench it...but that's if they're THAT bad and these girls don't seem to be at all.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Southern States brand goat mineral is good, if you can get it.  It has Selinium and copper sulfate.  I still have to copper bolus but not as often.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.sweetlix.com/distributors/?state=NH


This site might help all who is looking for good minerals for goats in the area...this shows state by state who distributes sweetlix!!  

That is a good mineral for goats for sure!!!

Hope it helps!!!!!

I know dumor makes a mineral block for pasture goats/cattle containing copper sulfate. Its an all purpose block. They have that at Tractor Supply.

But personally,  I like looser minerals!


----------

